# AUX Options for Golf GL 03



## dubhagat (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi,
I have golf gl 03 (standard monsoon audio with cd and cassette player), I wanted to know what options do I have to put aux kit to play music of a mp3 player or phone with 3.5 mm jack.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: AUX Options for Golf GL 03 (dubhagat)*

If its the double din monsoon radio you would need this for aux in http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html It will plug in behind the radio.


----------



## dubhagat (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi Mike,
I see that you are just 30 min from my place could you please tell me what will be estimates to fit AUX kit, also would radio and cd player work as normal after this, also if you could post some pics of how it turns out.
I tried sending you email but got delivery failure.
Thanks


----------

